# Anyone else composes like Theodor Kruger does?



## Danny_Owen (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't... but I can see the benefits! Maybe I'll give it a go- using Bidule isn't allowing for real time playing anyway, I end up spending a lot of time just correcting stuff that I've attempted to input (rarely works out though)


----------



## Alex Temple (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm no where close to as decisive when it comes to actually picking an idea I like and running with it, but I work in a similar way whenever I compose straight into the DAW. Becoming fluent with the keyboard shortcuts is about 75% of the battle, and I guess for some (like me), it's faster and more efficient to do it this way than to try to keep doing take after take at the MIDI keyboard and then having to go back and edit the performance heavily anyway. Especially when you add the playback latency necessary to run large templates on computers that aren't state-of-the-art.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm glad it's not just me who thinks Theo's speed/way of composing is rather jaw dropping. I was worried that was a standard speed around here. Phew.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 23, 2011)

With a little practice I probably could do this in Logic close to this fast but I would rather have bamboo put under my nails.


----------



## shadoe42 (Feb 23, 2011)

If you read the comments he is working in an old version of Sonar... so something he has been working with for ages.. meaning he is intimately familiar with how it works, His set up template etc. He hasn't moved to a newer version.


he also states he is has gotten quite good at translating what he hears in his head to the piano roll. and that it took years of practice to get there. implying that anyone can develop the ability.


I have been trying of late to get better at drawing straight into the piano roll. I still use a hybrid though of playing lines on my keyboard then going back and editing. I tend to play the original melody line then use the draw method for the harmony/counterpoint/etc type stuff.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 23, 2011)

it is almost as if Sonar 4 was written with him in mind<G>... I've been using Cakewalk sequencers since Pro Audio 6, and I can not work that fast. Then again, I don't really work in the PRV as my first choice. Perhaps I should?


----------



## shadoe42 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well different things work for different people. Obviously For Theo the piano roll is his weapon of choice 

And yea it does seem as if Sonar 4 was written just for him. I imagine by this point he has it tweaked out beyond belief too

that is not to take away anything. that is knowing your tools and getting them set up to maximize what is there. Something i am still working on myself.


----------

